# PROBLEM mit Co-Domain



## anonymous (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, das aus einem unerklärlichen Grund im ISPConfig bei
einem Web(1) als Co-Domain ein bereits bestehendes anderes Web(2) eingetragen
ist und die E-Mails die an das Web(2) gesendet werden im Postfach von Web(1) landen!
Die Co-Domain kann aus dem Web(1) nicht gelöscht werden, da es ein Link zu
Web(2) ist und ich somit den ganzen Kunden löschen würde.

Ich habe bereits in der Datenbank nach den Co-Domains gesucht,
habe allerdings nicht gefunden! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

da liegt vermutlich ein Problem in der DB tabelle isp_dep vor, so dass dort ein falsche Link von einem Web zu einem anderen Wen entsteht.


----------



## anonymous (5. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> da liegt vermutlich ein Problem in der DB tabelle isp_dep vor, so dass dort ein falsche Link von einem Web zu einem anderen Wen entsteht.


danke - der link war in 'isp_dep'!


----------



## anonymous (5. März 2009)

wie kann so etwas passieren? hatte das problem schon öfters - seither allerdings nur mit e-mail accounts!


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich nutze ispconfig ja auch schon seit der ersten Version auf diversen Servern und hatte sowas noch nie. Vermutlich irgen eine race condition die nur auf bestimmten Systemen auftritt, da wir das bis jetzt auch noch nie reproduzieren konnten.


----------



## SpY (20. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

gibts zu diesem Problem schon etwas neues zu sagen? Genau das Problem ist bei uns am Wochenende auch aufgetreten. Wie kann man das dauerhaft vermeiden?


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2010)

Dazu gibts nichts neues. Wie gesagt, ich hatte das noch nicht auf meinen Servern in den letzten 5 Jahren.


----------



## SpY (20. Jan. 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Wäre es theoretisch denkbar, wenn wir ISP Config 2 deinstallieren (ausgenommen der Webs und Userdaten) und eine Neuinstallation starten, dass das Problem dann verschwindet?

Das Hauptproblem ist das bei uns wirklich nach *jeder* Änderung an eMail oder Neuerstellung von Webs dieses Problem auftritt. 

Bemerkt haben wir das nachdem wir auf die aktuelle Version updated haben.


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2010)

> Wäre es theoretisch denkbar, wenn wir ISP Config 2 deinstallieren (ausgenommen der Webs und Userdaten) und eine Neuinstallation starten, dass das Problem dann verschwindet?


Nein. Außerdem würden dann auch alle webs und Userdaten weg sein bzw. nicht mehr über ispconfig verwaltet werden.

Schau doch mal in die isp_dep Tabelle, wie in diesem Thread beschrieben.


----------

